# in and out cath



## broo4909 (Jan 13, 2009)

Our office is trying to bill out an in and out catheter to relieve urinary obstruction. Is there anyone out there that can help me bill this out?

Thanks in advance
__________________


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 30, 2009)

Have you gotten an answer for this?  I am unfamiliar with what an in and out cath is.  Could you please explain?


----------

